# Giant Hawaiian Mango bowl



## Kalai (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi everyone, I wanted to post a few pictures of a real big curly Mango bowl I made, I put my granddaughter inside so you can see the size of the bowl better.
I made this bowl on a homemade lathe that I can turn up to 4 feet 8 inches in diameter. I use a 3 HP moter going to a old jeep transmission, I have had this lathe for about 25 years and it is still going.
The first picture is of the bowl with my daughter and GD inside the bowl, then I have a picture of my lathe with the big mango bow as a rough cut, waiting for it to dry, 
Then I have a picture of my GD inside the bowl looking out, I had to include this one, i think it is a real good shot. Enjoy the pictures. Aloha.

Kalai
[attachment=4592]
[attachment=4593]
[attachment=4594]


----------



## Daren (Apr 21, 2012)

*Awesome* is all I can think of to say about this. 


.


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 21, 2012)

Kalai said:


> Hi everyone, I wanted to post a few pictures of a real big curly Mango bowl I made, I put my granddaughter inside so you can see the size of the bowl better.
> I made this bowl on a homemade lathe that I can turn up to 4 feet 8 inches in diameter. I use a 3 HP moter going to a old jeep transmission, I have had this lathe for about 25 years and it is still going.
> The first picture is of the bowl with my daughter and GD inside the bowl, then I have a picture of my lathe with the big mango bow as a rough cut, waiting for it to dry,
> Then I have a picture of my GD inside the bowl looking out, I had to include this one, i think it is a real good shot. Enjoy the pictures. Aloha.
> ...


When can I come visit?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 21, 2012)

Incredible. And beautiful too. 


:clapping:


----------



## brown down (Apr 21, 2012)

Kalai said:


> Hi everyone, I wanted to post a few pictures of a real big curly Mango bowl I made, I put my granddaughter inside so you can see the size of the bowl better.
> I made this bowl on a homemade lathe that I can turn up to 4 feet 8 inches in diameter. I use a 3 HP moter going to a old jeep transmission, I have had this lathe for about 25 years and it is still going.
> The first picture is of the bowl with my daughter and GD inside the bowl, then I have a picture of my lathe with the big mango bow as a rough cut, waiting for it to dry,
> Then I have a picture of my GD inside the bowl looking out, I had to include this one, i think it is a real good shot. Enjoy the pictures. Aloha.
> ...


beautiful family and awesome bowl, just wondering how many sheets of sand paper that took:clapping:


----------



## DKMD (Apr 21, 2012)

Man, that is one big ol' bottle stopper you got there!

Beautiful wood, beautiful bowl, beautiful family... It doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 21, 2012)

We've all seen videos or pictures of big lathes, but to actually have contact with the turner..?

Awesome!

P


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice bowl, fantastic wood- your beautiful granddaughter is cute in that bowl. Quite a way to show it Thanks.


----------

